# FreeBSD source code: how to locally download it



## vince66 (May 11, 2018)

Hello guys !!
One of the great things about FreeBSD is that you can take a look at the source code. 

Please, can you tell me how can I dowload the source  code on my workstation for the RELEASE 11.1 that I actually use ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zirias@ (May 11, 2018)

There are some options, I prefer using subversion, see Updating the Source

In your case, you'd go to /usr/src and do `svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.1 .` (or maybe pick a different mirror). This will checkout the most recent patchlevel (atm -p10).


----------



## debguy (Jun 30, 2018)

Handbook

really, read it, it's short and well written and covers both kinds of Source

World is the base installation (poster above showed you).  Ports are any software outside that.  The source for these is handled separately and slightly differently.  easy examples are in the Handbook.


----------



## BostonBSD (Oct 29, 2020)

This is how I download and update the source code on FreeBSD 12.1 with svn [they say not to use two different methods.]

Update /usr/src tree
********************
[To remove the source tree delete the contents of /usr/src including the .svn directory.]

Use:
uname -r to find out your version number

Create the source tree with svn with this command [assuming we are using FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE]:
sudo svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/12.1 /usr/src

If we were using the CURRENT version we would use this command [as of this writing it is version 13-CURRENT]:
sudo svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/head /usr/src

You can view the different source trees available here:





						ViewVC Repository Listing
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




Update the source tree with this command:
sudo svn update /usr/src


----------

